# Big Savings on XM at Best Buy



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I was at my local Best Buy today and didn't really plan on buying an XM Radio- i've been looking at them for months, but today an XM Rep was at the store and tried to sell me on an upgrade for my head unit (its a Pioneer). To seal the deal, he gave me a brochure with a "friends and family" coupon only good at Best Buy- he said he gave a whole bunch of them to the employees.

The coupoins give you:

$50 off all XM tuners (any manufacturer)

Free Activation (phone or internet)
and...

1 Free Month Service.

So it was pretty hard to resist:

Free Install
$99 Pioneer XM900 XM Tuner
Free Activation
Free Month of Service

I'll try to get the promo code for the free act/service and post it here if anyone's interested... for the $50 off you need the actual coupon. Try to get in on this and ask around for one of these- its a great deal.... and I love my new XM Radio....


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I saw thet Circuit Cith had the Pioneer XM tuner for $140, and I had a coupon that was for $50 off that.. Would have been a good deal if I had wanted another one. The deal didn't include the antenna though. Why would you buy one without the antenna? Is this some sort thig to make you think it is cheaper than it actually is?? Anyway..I saw an XM commercial on ESPN2 lastnight. Had a number you can call to get $50 off your XM equipment from XM.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

What was the number? I want to put one in my wife's car. I had a coupon from Direct Tv when I got mine, but they didn't have one w/this months bill. Great deal, total with antenna and free install came to $201.00. Now w/ three months free I would love to put one in another car if I could get my hands on another $50 coupon.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Also, there is a $50 XMRadio rebate here: http://www.xmradio.com/cc/summer02.html

This will bring the price way down 

*****EDIT********
To correct the link. Now it should work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

That link doesn't work anymore. The number for the $50 off is 877-XMRADIO


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keanen _
> *That link doesn't work anymore. The number for the $50 off is 877-XMRADIO *


Sure it does. Just click on the link and see.


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Chuck W..... I purchased a XM radio last week and didn't know about the rebate.

Thad


----------

